# PCGH Juni- Habt Ihr sie schon?



## Jonny2268 (5. Juni 2012)

Hab ein Abo, aber noch keine PCGH. Habt Ihr die Neue schon?

Würd mich mal interesieren...

MfG Ein Fan


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Juni 2012)

Ja, heute angekommen.
Aber bei mir dauert es immer ein wenig länger, da ich in Österreich wohne.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juni 2012)

Bei mir ist sie seit Freitag oder Samstag schon da.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab sie auch noch nicht. Ich krieg sie auch selten vor dem EVT, dabei wohne ich nicht nur in Deutschland sondern auch keine 20km von der Redaktion entfernt


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab sie auch noch nicht. Ich krieg sie auch selten vor dem EVT, dabei wohne ich nicht nur in Deutschland sondern auch keine 20km von der Redaktion entfernt


 Geh sie dir doch persönlich holen


----------

